

Read Quotes and save those you like in your quote bucket for ever :) - shayannafisi
http://www.wirgool.com

======
jor-el
To the developers, a typo heads up. On clicking save, the pop-up says "Please
sing in first...". Also, why do you want to have only FB based login? Not
everyone is comfortable in connecting everything with their social accounts. I
personally appreciate to have a separate account for different services.

~~~
vixen99
Agreed! And believe it or not, there are people who don't have 'social
accounts'. (Yes, quite normal thanks, no obvious lesions)

------
omal
At first I thought this was gonna be some kind of chrome extension you could
highlight and drag a quote to and it would store them for you in a nice
format. I want that.

------
norswap
Missing an explanation :/

Is there something that really justifies the "forever", or is it just "forever
for how long the service stays online", which would turn the headline into
"Read Quotes and save those you like your quote bucket for an expected
duration of 2 years and 3 months".

------
Jacky800
please add "google" login account

